# Newbee, first proper clean..first pics...Phew!!



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All, recently got the car and joined the forum. After checking out various posts on the forum regarding all aspects of cleaning inside and out, decided to give the car the clean of it's life today...probably the first time too...

Anyway, syced myself up as I was prepared to spend some quality time on it...4 hours and lots of sweat later....what do you think of the results.

The cleaning schedule was

Shampoo wash, mircro fibre dry, Mer clay bar including windows, shampoos wash, micro fiber dry, Mer Hybrid wax, windows cleaned inside and out, full vacuum, dash and trim polished and cleaned, cleaned seats with Auto Glym leather cleaner then used Auto Glym leather balm, wheels cleaned using clay bar also, alloy shine and Maguires tyre gel....that's all, hope you like?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool job  its cleaning the rear window inside that does me ohh and the roof I struggle to reach the middle off


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can't see your pics :?


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Can't see your pics :?


I can :?


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice work matey


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

That looks really good!


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for replies guys.
Silly question, probably missing something obvious, how do you attach the smilies?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks good what product did you use on your dash


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks great 8)


----------



## baileybot (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice looking car there mate


----------



## joules (Sep 4, 2012)

looking good mate


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

billypicard1 said:


> thanks for replies guys.
> Silly question, probably missing something obvious, how do you attach the smilies?


... use either paper clips or sellotape ... although attaching the smilies with sellotape can leave a sticky residue on your screen ... (at least I think that's what it is- it could be the time I was looking at pictures of Ann Widdecombe on the laptop) ...



... in actual fact, you _are _missing something obvious- they are to the right of the box where you type- just click on the one you want and it will be inserted- hope this helps! ... 
:wink:


----------

